# Prepared raw recommendations?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Products and Resources

I feed raw prepared by a local, organic pet food store but I also use Primal (frozen raw) and Ziwipeak (air dried raw).


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has been eating Nature's Variety frozen raw patties for two years now, and is doing great. A number of others on the Forum report similar, happy results. It's not the cheapest alternative, but it looks you have just a single mini, like we do, and they just don't eat all that much. We buy the 8 oz patties, which come in a 12 pack. Beau eats 1/2 patty each day (1/4 in the morning and another for dinner), so one bag lasts nearly a month. Even the pickiest eaters love it, too, not that this applies to Beau. He'll eat anything!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, we use NV frozen raw too..not cheap but so easy and they LOVE it


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Third here, NV frozen raw. Easy, reasonable priced where I get it and my picky doggie loves it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny was on the NV premade raw and it was great, however, I started looking for a premade raw with a little less fat, and my independent local pet store started (also) carrying K9Kravings, which is a small company on the east coast, and the patties come in 4 oz patties, which is great, since that's what Sunny gets per day and I split it in 2. They also cost about 30% less than Nature's Variety and I like the convenience.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine likes the NV frozen raw too but not all meat used in NV came from animals that are grass-fed and their rabbit comes from China. That's why we switched to Primal which is made here locally in Northern California and their beef, lamb, venison (and another meat) come from animals that are grass-fed.

* I first read about this from dogaware.com and I called up the two companies to confirm.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks schnauzerpoodle on the info of the sourcing of ingredients by NV. Makes me glad I found K9Kravings, too; although I still will use NV turkey and beef. NV just came out with another version of the frozen raw ---- they are teeny tiny nuggets, which supposedly will thaw quicker. I picked up a trial bag and Sunny likes it even frozen.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks all! I'm going to take a look for these brands today. I know I can get NV and Ziwipeak, but not sure about the others. 
Schnauzerpoodle: is Ziwipeak easy to prepare and clean up? I'm wondering - if it's dried - whether you need to add water and / or monitor you dog to make sure they are drinking enough.

Thanks all!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

lrkellly said:


> Schnauzerpoodle: is Ziwipeak easy to prepare and clean up? I'm wondering - if it's dried - whether you need to add water and / or monitor you dog to make sure they are drinking enough.
> 
> Thanks all!!
> 
> ...


ZP is dry like jerky. You don't need to add any water to it. I give it to my raw-fed dog once or twice a week so that he's used to it. It's so easy when we travel. I also skip his raw breakfast on the morning he has to go to class and bring ZP as training treats in class. That way he has some yummy treats and won't get fat.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I forgot to say, when we're on the go I use Stella & chewys freeze dried raw, I add a little warm water and break it up. She also loves it dry, broken up as a treat or meal In a bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Even the pickiest eaters love it, too, not that this applies to Beau. He'll eat anything!


Unless that picky eater is named RILEY! LOL I wanted for him to love it! But, he doesnt! We tried Primal too. He would eat some of it...if I added something else to it like Tuna or bacon bits! lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think that any raw feeder would actually consider Sojos to be "raw". 

As far as premade raws go, Nature's Variety and Primal and Stella & Chewy's are probably the most popular. I avoid Nature's Variety because not only is their food High Pressure Pasteurized (which alters the composition of the food), they do source one of their proteins from China. Additionally, I do not like their denaturation process. That said, I do occasionally feed Nature's Variety if I am going to be traveling and I cannot find a Primal variety that I like. Same goes for Stella & Chewy's - I believe it also is HPP.

The Primal varieties that do not contain chicken are not High Pressure Pasteurized and I prefer these. Also, Northwest Naturals and Answers both offer pre-made raw that is NOT HPP.

The majority of the raw my dogs eat is from My Pet Carnivore. This is the most natural and freshest raw that I can find, with minimal processing, the most different varieties offered, and the best price point. However, it comes in 2-5 lb. tubs so it is less convenient (though still pretty convenient!) than the premade patties.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed Aunt Jenni. It comes in three pound tubs which I measure out into single servings and wrap in cling wrap. Swizzle loves his meatballs.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I just picked up a bag of Sojo's today but hmmm maybe that is not the best option....


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I feed a local to NorCal brand called "Small Batch" that I found to be much more consistent and less "freezer burn" than I had with Primal. I warm the food slightly by putting a plastic bag in hot water. The raw food often doesn't "smell" like food. then I sprinkle with Wysong's "DentaTreat"--which is basically mostly grated cheeses that keep Fozzie's teeth clean and help him digest the raw food. He also gets 1.5 tsp pumpkin in with this food to help with constipation. Lastly, I top with 1 pattie of crumbled "stella and chewy's." 

For some reason this combo works. I switch up the Small Batch every 3 months between Beef, Chicken, and Lamb and leave the duck and rabbit in reserve in case of a food allergy.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

FAQ's - Safety and Quality | Nature's Variety
Here is a link from the company...they state all products are from the USA and explains the High pressure treatment.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> FAQ's - Safety and Quality | Nature's Variety
> Here is a link from the company...they state all products are from the USA and explains the High pressure treatment.


And just to clarify, while the products are manufactured in the USA, the rabbit is sourced from China. I have no problem buying NV raw, but will NOT buy the rabbit.

The denaturant used in their raw food is Charcoal. Nature's Variety "denatures" their raw food because it is a legal requirement as their raw food is not considered human grade. Primal, for example, does NOT denature their raw food because it IS considered human grade. 

Again, just discussing here. All this said, I still have no problem feeding NV raw. But do I think it's the best choice? Not necessarily. I feel comfortable feeding it rotated with other brands.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so jealous of all you lucky ones who live with so many prepared raw food options. Sprout is doing really well on Natures Variety (chicken) but I won't be able to afford to feed it exclusively. Plus I'm finding that he is really hungry although he has already started putting back on weight (and his coat has also improved).
I'll probably try ziwipeak next (not for a while) and see if it is more affordable with the same benefits. These two plus sojos are the only options i currently have for prepared raw. I may also think about mixing a high quality kibble in with the raw.

Thanks for all your responses and recommendations!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

lrkellly said:


> Sprout is doing really well on Natures Variety (chicken) but I won't be able to afford to feed it exclusively.
> 
> I may also think about mixing a high quality kibble in with the raw.


When i was making the switch to raw, I did about 50/50 NV raw chicken/
Wellness Core puppy kibble (also chicken) in every bowl. She had absolutely no stomach issues from the kibble and raw being in the same meal. I know people say not to do this but Sophie's lil tummy was fine at 3 months old. I would've kept doing this to save some $$$ but she started picking the kibble out and leaving it in the bowl haha  I just bit the bullet and went for it. She wasn't eating ANYTHING else, picky girl!!! She now scarfs down every meal as though she hasn't eaten in weeks!!! Good luck. 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

lrkellly said:


> I am so jealous of all you lucky ones who live with so many prepared raw food options.


We actually only have chicken, organic chicken, bison and beef here. But thats enough for me. I feed some kibble at times too. Just to add in some other nutrients. 

CM-I didnt know NV buys from China. Where does that info come from? I sent them and email..as their website says all products come from the USA. Ill let you know their response. But we dont have rabbit here (except the ones in my back yard  --and they are too fast for Madonna..but she keeps on a trying!)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't understand why you don't want to just get your meat from the Krogers... how much easier can it be just to open a package of meat and hand it out. Am I missing something?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> We actually only have chicken, organic chicken, bison and beef here. But thats enough for me. I feed some kibble at times too. Just to add in some other nutrients.
> 
> CM-I didnt know NV buys from China. Where does that info come from? I sent them and email..as their website says all products come from the USA. Ill let you know their response. But we dont have rabbit here (except the ones in my back yard  --and they are too fast for Madonna..but she keeps on a trying!)


Tammie, the link that you posted says all of their *food* is *manufactured* here. This is not the same as where the ingredients come from. When they say their products are manufactured here, that means the ingredients, which can can be sourced from anywhere, are processed together and made into a Pet Food here in the USA. 

Click on the link that you posted. Scroll down to
The FAQ question that asks: Do you source from China? 

This is what you will find:
Do you source from China?
At Nature's Variety, our nutritional philosophy is to source the highest quality, safest, and most nutritious ingredients in the world. We look for our ingredients domestically first. In the case of rabbit meat, we've found that the best supply of high quality, human grade rabbit is found in China. Therefore, we are currently sourcing rabbit meat specifically for our raw and canned rabbit diets from a trusted supplier in China. To help ensure that our strict quality and safety standards are rigorously enforced, this rabbit meat is regularly inspected and monitored by the PhD food scientist we have on staff. Additionally, members of the Nature’s Variety leadership team have personally visited and inspected the facility in China. We also employ extra testing (at an independent lab in the United States) to ensure that the rabbit is nothing short of our strictest standards for quality and nutrition.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Carly's mom. A combination of laziness and worry I guess. Worry about serving a nutritional deficient diet and laziness in terms of making sure the diet is nutritionally robust. I also have no idea how people feed rmbs to their dogs indoors. I have no place I feel comfortable giving him a raw meaty bone. Maybe I should bite the bullet and do it myself, maybe my worries are unfounded, but I'm not quite ready to take that step yet.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Carleys mom, I'm with irkelly on this one... I don't know how, where, how much, what kind, etc of Raw Meaty Bones to feed! I grew up in a vegetarian household and never even saw raw meat til I was married at age 26 and my mother in law was preparing it. To say it grosses me out isn't really the REAL issue... But premade looks like a hamburger patty that I mash up in a bowl (e-z). However I am more and more interested in incorporating RMBs like every couple of days to replace a premade raw meal for dental and psychological reasons (and all the other good reasons that you already know lol). When I asked the butcher at A&P if he could rustle up some chicken necks, we ended up in a debate about how 'raw bones splinter and choke dogs, no I will not give you any chicken necks'...The nerve! Anyway, it's hard around here to get chicken necks since they aren't exactly neatly packaged in the chicken section, which is what I was recommended for my 7-lb mini puppy. I'd like to buy something easy from the store. They sell wings.. What about a wing? Something there's a lot of in a package that humans tend to consume so it's easily available and I can throw the rest of the package in the freezer... Cost isn't really an issue since I only am starting out like a couple times a week (of course
cheaper is better but hey anything's better than the cost of premade raw!!!)

One day I'd love to try a prey model diet but I'm not there yet. Let me get used to the whole meat thing first 

Oh and I don't know where to feed my puppy her bones either. I have a gigantic doggie shallow but very wide ceramic water dish that for some reason she won't drink water out of, maybe that... or a cookie sheet, or take her outside on the leash and eat it..??? I'm in an apartment complex with no private fenced in yard. 

Sorry for the novel, thanks to anyone who actually stuck with me here haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tell 'em the chicken necks are to make stock with.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh. I see. I would feed that product as well since it is human grade. But we don't have it. I only wish I was as picky with my own diet ad my dogs ;/)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> We actually only have chicken, organic chicken, bison and beef here. But thats enough for me. I feed some kibble at times too. Just to add in some other nutrients.
> 
> CM-I didnt know NV buys from China. Where does that info come from? I sent them and email..as their website says all products come from the USA. Ill let you know their response. But we dont have rabbit here (except the ones in my back yard  --and they are too fast for Madonna..but she keeps on a trying!)


dog aware states that they source their rabbit from china. that's a deal breaker for me.

well, the price is a deal breaker for me too since i feed 4.5 pounds of raw a day.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Oh. I see. I would feed that product as well since it is human grade. But we don't have it. I only wish I was as picky with my own diet ad my dogs ;/)


Personally, if I go to the grocery store and see that a meat (for myself!) is made in China, I'm not buying it, period!

And to clarify again, the meat used in Nature's Variety products is USDA inspected (or the equivalent) and human grade, but the food products themselves are not human grade and thus legally must be denatured.

Primal pet food products are human grade products (not just human grade meats) so NO denaturing! No
proteins are sourced from China, only poultry products are HPP (no red meats are HPP).


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I understand your worries! I have been there too and not long ago. I could not find chicken back or necks either, but I found that the butcher at Kroger was happy to order me some. You just have to ask. I am now having him get me turkey necks too. I buy chicken quarters, whole chickens,turkey, chicken and beef liver, eggs, tripe, chicken hearts and beef when it is close to the expiration date and they mark it down. I have a order in for a whole deer too as soon as hunting season opens up. I use beef ribs as treats.

Most of the time I feed Carley a good kibble in the morning and that takes alot of the fear away of wondering if she is getting everything she needs. I feed raw for dinner. I weigh her once a month and feed more if she loses , less if she gains. I keep her at 50lbs.

I can feed outside on the grass most of the time. If I do have to feed inside, I have an old curtain panel that I lay in the kitchen floor. She is not interested in moving around, she stays right there and eats and then it goes in the washer.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes I also worry I won't offer a complete balanced meal is the reason I like premade. For me I purchase the best that is available in my area that I'm willing to put up with. That's NV for me for now. I gave raw turkey necks but they are huge and messy for my girls do I only offer those on bath days. . We all have to decide what we are willing to accept and go with that. Happy feeding  Tammie


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

*just an update*

Just wanted to update...

After the success of Natures Variety raw medallions (we've tried chicken and venison so far), I've decided to introduce some kibble (because I cannot afford 50$/week).

Introduced NV Instinct Raw Boost, Sprout loves it, and we love it too because, like with the medallions, no loose poops!! Happily his poos are like little pebbles, he only goes twice per day and he's maintaining his weight nicely.

We've also noticed that his coat looks healthier and he tears much less (although that was never really a big problem for us).

I'm slowly transitioning him to more kibble less medallions (for the sake of my budget mostly - and if he maintains his health), until I reach 1 medallion/day + kibble.

Anyway, I'm assuming he has an allergy to something that is added to many kibbles (as we tried quite a few including Acana and Blue Buffalo).

I also noticed on another dog forum that Sojos pre-made raw does cause some dogs to lose weight....so I guess it wasn't just Sprout.

Just thought I'd tell you what worked for us in case others find themselves in a similar situation.

And thanks so much everyone for your advice!


----------

